# pigs coming back



## BarefootGoat (May 27, 2013)

i have two pigs. they just got put in their electroc fence last night, this morning they got out, we got on back, what are the odds of the other coming back t our property. i did chase it pretty deep into our neigbors property, it's relatively young, big enough for it to be threatening and VERY difficult to carry and handle, but its still young, i think its scared and doesnt like being away from its friend. does anyone think itll come bakc?


----------



## fair weather chicken (May 28, 2013)

couple years ago we had a preggers sow get out and had her piglets. never did find them, but she came back.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 28, 2013)

Pigs on the loose are  definatly pains!! I would leave some feed out and hope for the best!!!
Good luck  I hope you find it!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (May 28, 2013)

Definitely try leaving food out, luring with food.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## crzybowhntr (May 28, 2013)

Probably common sense but did you take a feed bucket out and shake and bang it around? I do that every time I feed and  they come out of nowhere running full steam ahead. They are fenced in about 7 acres of woodland too. They either hear me bang the buckets or me yell pig pig pig.  Try leaving feed and setup a trail camera if in an area that you can't see tracks.


----------



## BarefootGoat (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. We never trained her to the feed shaking. Should've.  Thanks for the ideas. I want to try to find a dog that can track things, and a tranquillizer gun...


----------

